# Reg Plate Makers - Aberdeen



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, :wave:

Can anyone recommend a place in Aberdeen (or near enough) where I can get shortened reg plates made? (i.e for a 5 character reg)

I've found a few good sites online that can make 350mm x 111mm legal plates but I don't fancy sending away my ID and retention docs in the post. I'd rather show them in personal and take them away with me there and then.

Thanks in advance.

Scott.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What about the guys on riverside drive or dingbro's or auto parts Inverurie


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I've tried autosave, the guy said they can't make legal shortened ones. Haven't tried Inverurie. I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Check point are they still on the go


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Not too sure mate, I think they might have shut down.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Checkpoint shut last year.

Could maybe try Reid's on Cotton street.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually found that Autosave on Riverside wasn't that good - the chap who was usually there didn't seem too interested in helping was the impression I got, where as the one that used to be on King St but moved to Broadfold is much more helpful, the staff in there are completely different, worth a try. 
Plates don't have to be legal anyway as long as they are accompanied by some sort of disclaimer, & you can say they are for show use, and there are lots of online showplate makers

HTH


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Google demonplates.

Can do legal roadplates, don't need to send any docs away.


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

If your still looking, send me a pm bud:thumb:


----------

